# axle lenght profiles on BLK MRKT



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm going to buy myself a set of Profile Race cranks with the ti axle cause I dont like the look of my XT cranks but what size axle will I need? 6" or 6 7/8" ? 

I can't figure it out myself cause I don't know the angle the Profiles make to the line of the bb......

Does anyone ride Profiles on their MOB or Riot? What size are you running? How far do the cranks go onto the axle?

Also, is there an external bb that fits 19mm cranks? XT Hollowtech II's sure don't.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You'll have to get some reducers made to fit a 19mm spindle to the XT HTII BB. Fairly sure Shimano/RaceFace uses a 22mm spindle.

Pretty sure that the 6" will be fine, even with the larger sprockets. I think 6 7/8 is for the 83mm shells.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks, Shimano isn't 22mm btw, I tried to put my Primo's in that bb and it didn't fit.....

Sprocket is a 28t 7075 Imperial so it's small enough, I'm concerned about the arms hitting the stays, which happens with a 5 3/4" axle and FSA's unless I only slide the arms on halfway.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I take it back. The bearings are labeled with a 25mm ID. Raceface uses a plastic shim to reduce to 24mm.

I was thinking of octalink or ISIS with the 22mm.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

spacing a shimano bb to use profile cranks would be kind of silly...

profile BB is $23...

http://www.danscomp.com/456007.php


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

true but I dont like how small the interface is on the outside of the Profile bb, seen before that a kids euro bb was seized and he ruined the outside of the bb, meaning that he couldn't get his bb out and his frame was wasted....

And I'm quite a fan of external bb's because of the bigger bearings, one of my mates can make those spacers for free and that way I can change easily between the bmx setup and the mtb setup (for """"xc"""""" and 4x purposes), keeping it a very polyvalent and easy bike which was the masterplan at the first place.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The outboard bearing might throw your chainline way off though.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Czech my signature....


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i quite truly believe that the profile bottom bracket is significantly more durable than a shimano outboard.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

you want me to sell you my XT's? In that case I'll have to disappoint you, I'll keep the XT's for 4x, FR, XC allmountain or whatever the marketing managers call it this year purposes.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

dont know how strong a Profile bb is but I don't really need the strenght anyway and XT bb's are light as f. and when it seizes I can still get it out.

@will: already tried the chainline and it's perfect in combination with my Hope Pro II ss trials, just don't use spacers.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

dude, this is the dj forum, round here, ya throw a set of profiles on your bike and just fugetaboutit.

thats the advice that i got, i followed it, and have been happy ever since.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

did you actually try to read what I posted? Slapping them on so to speak, with the existing bb seems to go along the lines of what you try to say pretty well I reckon...

Care to explain why I shouldn't be sure what size I need before forking out a lot of money and waiting a month before it'll arrive in Holland?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have Profiles with a Ti spindle on my Mob. Cranks are 175mm and the spindle is 6". Use the Profile euro BB. It is the best. You WILL NOT be able to run an outboard style BB with the 6" spindle and use a SS. Simply not enough room. Chainline will be horrible. The 6-7/8" is way too long.

Just purchase the euro BB and be done with it. It holds up perfectly. Actually if you are buying new cranks, just but the cranks with the BB in the same kit. that is what I did.

The one Euroford posted is wrong. You need one that looks like this. For some reason I can't find one on Dan's.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Demo-9 said:


> I have Profiles with a Ti spindle on my Mob. Cranks are 175mm and the spindle is 6". Use the Profile euro BB. It is the best. You WILL NOT be able to run an outboard style BB with the 6" spindle and use a SS. Simply not enough room. Chainline will be horrible. The 6-7/8" is way too long.
> 
> Just purchase the euro BB and be done with it. It holds up perfectly. Actually if you are buying new cranks, just but the cranks with the BB in the same kit. that is what I did.
> 
> The one Euroford posted is wrong. You need one that looks like this. For some reason I can't find one on Dan's.


No, it's the right one. They're just using the same photo for all of them. You can pick Euro from the drop menu.

Wrap the threads in teflon tape and use a generous amount of grease. It shouldn't seize. I never had trouble pulling out a Euro Profile BB.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ah yes the drop down. Good catch.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

maybe I'll buy the Profile bb anyway cause it's cheap as hell to buy in the USA....

And it's a nice piece of machinery to put on the the mantelpiece anyway.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

obiwan said:


> maybe I'll buy the Profile bb anyway cause it's cheap as hell to buy in the USA....
> 
> And it's a nice piece of machinery to put on the the mantelpiece anyway.


it is a really nice piece of machinery, when you get one and hold it in your hands, you'll feel kind silly for thinking a shimano would be better.

though it would be pretty dang cool if the mob took a spanish instead of a euro.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

dunno about that, I've had 3 bmx frames (S 'n'M , Fit and FBM) with mid bb's and all were quite a tight fit, meaning I had to smash them in....pressfit my ass. Would be a lot cooler if that Yorkshire bb George French ranted about in an old issue of Ride UK but mid bb size would become reality.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

All you need to retrofit a Shimano External BB, or any other BB, to a 19mm axle:

Spanish bottom bracket bearings. MR1937 is the bearing type. MR2237 if you're looking to put a 22mm spindle in there.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks, already knew that trick but it's a bit heavy (bike is around 21 lbs right now and I dont want it to become a lot heavier. 

Some stupid kid did it with a 22mm bb and it looks neat actually.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

There is no way that you have a 21lb Riot or Mob. Unless you don't have cranks, bb, chain or pedals on yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

It is around 10 kilos, I know that cause my bmx was around 10,5 kg and the MOB is noticably lighter......10 kg=22lbs. Not that I really care about those numbers but I was eager to know it's weight because it's by far the lightest mtb I've ever ridden.

Though, that's with XT cranks, a Float, XC rear tyre (but DMR Moto Digger up front), magnesium pedals and XC rims......but it holds up really good.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

22 pounds is still really light... A 2005 Kona Kula Deluxe weighs 25 pounds. A XT drivetrain comes out to around 28 ounces with chainrings, bolts, extra chain, cables, shifters, derailleurs, and cassette. That leaves a SS Kula Deluxe at 23.25 pounds with XC rims and tires, Raceface equivalent to the XT, and a Fox Float. The Kula is a pretty light Easton ultralite tubed frame weighing in just over 3 pounds. The Riot frame weighs what? 5.8lb?


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

it's stupid light actually, considering it has front suspension and a Hayes HMX 2 caliper that weighs as much as a completey Juicy or something.

I'm probably going to buy those new blk mrkt forks which are like 2.5 lbs according to pbike, meaning around 500 grams less than my Fox and my X4 stem and Protaper will take some weight off too.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The weight of just the HMX2 caliper/rotor/mounting hardware (no cables/housing or lever) is almost as much as the complete J7 setup.

The weights don't add up. 22lb doesn't make sense. I'd guess it's more like 25lb or 11.3kg.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

dude I weighed it: it's around 10 kilos; "weights don't add up" what weights? My frontwheel weighs around 750 grams, the rear wheel around 900....short Thomson Elite seatpost....some old thinwalled Protapers...XC tubes......32t TA XC ring......smallest disc I could find.....Ody Juniorseat.....carbon spacers.....etc.

about the HMX2: that's true if you meant front and rear Juicy or I'm confused and it's an other Hayes mechanical but either way that thing is retardedly heavy.

I know I might sound like some pinkbike kid talking smack but believe me, it IS that light. I never felt an mtb meant for trails/4x that light.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd like to hear a parts run out on that...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am not trying to argue, or call anyone a liar. I am basing it on the fact that My Mob weighs 27.5 lbs with a coil fork and a light-ish build. Take off at the most 3lbs for an air fork and you still have 24lbs. 

22 lbs just seems a little light. I agree on a part listing.

Here is mine:

08' Mob - 21.5" tt, horizontal drops 
RockShox Argyle 318 - lowered to 80mm
Profile cranks, 175mm with Ti spindle and Profile BB
Profile SS 135mm rear hub with Titanium shimano cassette, 36h, laced to Mavic EX721, DT spokes 
Woodman Bill LTi front, 36h, laced to Mavic EX721, DT spokes
Deity bar
Tree splined 24t chainring, 1/8”
'We the people' integrated headset, 1-1/8”
Wellgo MG-1 Magnesium pedals
Thomson stem, 50mm
Macneil pivotal post, 27.2mm
Macneil SL saddle
BB7 manual brake caliper
Avid Speed Dial 7 lever
KMC 710 SL chain
12t Mosh 1/8" cog
Shadow Conspiracy white cable
Kenda K-Rad tires, 26 x 2.25”
Fly Ruben grips

EDIT: Mine was weighed on a bike scale.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Scale pictures? And I don't mean on the bathroom scale - if that's how you weighed it, it's likely not accurate.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

nope, no scale pictures-to be honest I dont give a f. about what the scales say or whose bike is the lightest anyway....I was just curious how light it was cause it felt so light when it was finished.

And my mate weighed his bmx on the scale in his bikeshop, turned out to be 10.5 kilos and that thing is considerably heavier.

You could question our measuring but my mate works in a bikeshop and I ain't no retard either.

Either way, who f-king cares; it's still light and rides really well-there are more important things in life than bicycle weights.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

ScaryJerry said:


> I'd like to hear a parts run out on that...


ok then,

MOB 08 22,5 2003
Fox Float 100 RL qr
WTP headset with carbon spacers
DT Hugi +DT+Prolock+ Mavic x317 disc 2002
DMR Moto Digger 2.35
Schwalbe tubes
Thomson X4+ Protaper OS+Fit Team grips
Hope clamp+ Thomson Elite post+Ody JR seat
XT Hollowtech II cranks
DMR v12 mag
KMC chain+TA ring 32t
Hayes HMX2+ Avid 135mm disc
Hope Pro II +DT+Prolock+ XM719 disc+ Schwalbe tube+ Racing Ralph tyre


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Could you post a component spec list then? Or is that being too pathetic also...?


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

coiler8 said:


> Could you post a component spec list then? Or is that being too pathetic also...?


no, not at all it's just that I already posted one buddy.

What is pathetic though, is reacting to some post I already modified, just to make a point or feel better about yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

I technically posted that before you :thumbsup: 
Don't have a fit though, there are more important things in this life.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

my mob is heavier than both of yours, b!tches.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I didn't mean to come off as insulting. Sorry if it seemed that way.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

10.5 kilos is 23.17lbs, still, without a rigid fork I think the scale may have been off.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

None of us are trying to be insulting or questioning your intelligence. There are a lot of knowledgeable people on this board and a lot of BlkMrkt owners - myself included.

When someone posts up a claimed weight that seems a bit off, some people just want to know about it. More so I am curious as to the parts selection as I feel that my bike is very light, and I did not think it was really possible to get a Mob under 24 lbs without a rigid fork either. If you did then that is great and congratulations.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

Demo-9 said:


> None of us are trying to be insulting or questioning your intelligence. There are a lot of knowledgeable people on this board and a lot of BlkMrkt owners - myself included.
> 
> When someone posts up a claimed weight that seems a bit off, some people just want to know about it. More so I am curious as to the parts selection as I feel that my bike is very light, and I did not think it was really possible to get a Mob under 24 lbs without a rigid fork either. If you did then that is great and congratulations.


I get it, gonna weigh it again asap, keep in mind though that some bikes just happen to be unexplainably light. I used to ride with a bmxer that had a bike that seemed way too light for it's individual parts, he told me that if you build a bike completely with reasoably light parts it will turn out lighter than one that has some SL parts on it while the rest is heavy-ish stuff.

Maybe it's in my drivetrain; my cranks+bb+ring weigh something like 750 grams A Profile setup is a lot heavier, axle and arms are over a kilo, bb is more than a Hollowtech II, chains are always heavier, you'll need a separate sprocket which is like 120 grams.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

there was an article way back on the match blog about a mob that was like 21lb or something... with a fox float and xc wheels... google for it. I think I actually made a thread about it several months ago if someone wants to search for it.


I hear ya' on that Yorkshire bb... and too bad it's taking so long for the "mtb world" to offer the mid and spanish shells.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The new transition ToP made the switch to Spanish.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

BikeSATORI said:


> there was an article way back on the match blog about a mob that was like 21lb or something... with a fox float and xc wheels... google for it. I think I actually made a thread about it several months ago if someone wants to search for it.
> 
> I hear ya' on that Yorkshire bb... and too bad it's taking so long for the "mtb world" to offer the mid and spanish shells.


yup the purple one of that Pesling guy on RM?

this one
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1604092/

very nice bike

and about the new TOP, how can you switch bb systems?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The new ToP are Spanish BB only. No switching at all. You have to purchase a Spanish BB with whatever crankset you get.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

personally, that stupid light purple mob is a bit silly to me. building a dj bike that lite isn't really going to help you out at all riding it, but when crash your gunna brake stuff.

and yeah, the new ToP is kick-ass by all measures.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

cant agree with that; everyone who rides my MOB immediately notices how easy it pumps and gains speed just like a bmx.

And about stuff breaking on the purple bike, only component I wouldn't trust is that RST fork.....the rest is all bmx/stuff from reputable companies like Black Market that everyone runs. What makes this bike so light is that it has just lightweight parts, not just one light component and the rest heavy ****.


----------

